
The breakthrough drawings of Santiago Ramón y Cajal - wallflower
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/18/arts/design/brain-neuroscience-santiago-ramon-y-cajal-grey-gallery.html
======
melling
A HN field trip. It’s near Washington Square Park in Manhattan.

[https://greyartgallery.nyu.edu/exhibition/beautiful-brain-
dr...](https://greyartgallery.nyu.edu/exhibition/beautiful-brain-drawings-
santiago-ramon-y-cajal-baya-woman-algiers/)

